# tipos de finales de carrera a utilizar



## Agustus (Jul 7, 2006)

Hola a todos , tengo un a controladora para el control de un motor, y dicha controladora tiene unas series de entradas por medio de las cuales actuo sobre la programación. Estas entradas actuan activandose por medio de una fuente de alimentacion interna de la controladora , es decir  que si yo conecta el V+ a la entrada esta se activa. Mi objetivo es buscar un interruptor o final de carrera que haga de contacto entre estos dos pines, yo habia pensado en unos interruptores para montajes superficial (debido al espacio y forma de mi ubicacion =cilindrica). Si alguien algun tipo de interruptor que se adapte a este sistema o sabe de una forma de hacerlo?.

gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 7, 2006)

debes inticar como y quien aplica la presion, las dimensiones...

Pulsador: dispositivo que cierra los contactor a ser apretado por un dedo humano. Sus caracteristicas mecanicas estan pesadas para uso manual por humanos.

Final de carrera: Cierra los contactos al ejercer una fuerza. Su diseño suele ser mas complejor y hay multitud de modelos segun las aplicaciones.


----------



## tesla (Oct 26, 2009)

Una pregunta ,un final de carrera tiene contactos NA y NC?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2009)

tesla dijo:


> Una pregunta ,un final de carrera tiene contactos NA y NC?


Por cuestiones de seguridad se suelen emplear contactos NC.
Al llegar al fin de recorrido abren e interrumpen el movimiento.
Aunque se podrían emplear ambos NC/NA



Seguridad porque si por algún motivo se rompe el switch o se corta el cable no funciona el motor y no pone en riesgo nada.


----------



## tesla (Oct 27, 2009)

Gracias amigo me ayudaste mucho, un saludo.


----------



## javielchispas (Oct 27, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por cuestiones de seguridad se suelen emplear contactos NC.
> Seguridad porque si por algún motivo se rompe el switch o se corta el cable no funciona el motor y no pone en riesgo nada.


 
Cierto. Es lo que se llama maniobra de lógica negativa.
Pero para ciertos tipos de finales de carrera, como pueden ser los de una trampilla o una reja de protección que deba permanecer cerrada, y el final de carrera sea esto lo que detecte, el contacto a utilizar según esta lógica será el NA.

Saludos.


----------

